# Checking In With New Rescue Kittys.



## Zeke_M (Jul 6, 2016)

Been away for a time. Been busy. Bought a house. Adopted more furbabies.

Some of you remember Miss M. She was my first rescue. Adopted her 10/2015. She's adapted the best she can to the new situation.









We closed on the house in Nov'16. My roomie wanted a cat of her own. She stumbled into a local dog rescue that had a few cats.
She adopted Pickles, A four year old female. We found out in short order why she got her name.
She's always trying to get herself into a pickle.









At the same shelter there were two female torties. They were already spoken for.
Two weeks later they were returned to the shelter. They weren't acting like normal cats?
We took then in. We renamed them Pretty Girl and Shoosh. 
Both were flea ridden and Shoosh was under nine pounds. 

Pretty Girl or PG is a really sweet laid back cat.









Shoosh is another matter. She was seriously under weight. She's gained a couple of pounds but needs another pound or two.
Somewhere she was abused. She's very skittish. But she's coming around.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

What a beatiful cat family! Miss M looks like a queen up there. Best wishes to you and thank you for rescuing those two torties and giving them a good home. Whenever I see cats brought back to a shelter after going home once my heart breaks for them, it must be a terrible ordeal.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

It was great to hear about your new house and growing cat family. Isn't owning your own house wonderful? You can have all the cats you want.
Miss M is as beautiful as ever. 
How is everyone getting along?


----------



## Zeke_M (Jul 6, 2016)

Pickles, PG and Shoosh came from the same house. They were raised together. It gets lively around when they race around.
All needed flea treatments and shots. Pickles needed nine teeth pulled. Seems the people that gave them never took them to a vet.

Miss M doesn't get along with Cat Mafia or the dog. She can be in the same room with the cats and the dog. If they get too close Miss M will charge.
Pickles will sit outside my door for hours waiting for Miss M to come out, then they have a hissing contest.
Pickles is the head if the Cat Mafia and can be a bit of a bully but Miss M holds her own so there is and uneasy peace.

PG, Pickles and Shoosh all get along with Cisco the Papillon.

Cisco and Shoosh sharing the couch.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I love that photo! 
Oh yes, Cisco, who you referred to as 'Dorky dog.' I wondered where he fit in all this new cat-ness.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Congrats on the house! 

Miss M, stunning as always.  It sounds like she's dealing pretty well with the new situation and making sure everyone knows she's in charge.  

Cat Mafia, lol. Love it! The most beautiful, sweetest-looking mafia ever!


----------

